# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Harina de maca - harina de kiwicha - harina de quinua

## ALBERTO MORALES

Saludos de la familia de Peruhealthyfood.com  Contamos con : 
* Harina de Maca Comercial
* Harina de Maca Pura
* Harina de Kiwicha
* Harina de Quinua
* Canihua
* Maiz chulpi organico
* Quinua Blanca, roja, negra y tricolor    Presentación : Sacos de papel de 3 pliegues de 20 Kg o de 25 kg según lo considere Lugar de entrega : Lima Pedido mínimo : 300 Kg Disponibilidad : Stock  Quedamos a la espera de sus consultas al email : sales@peruhealthyfood.com o al telef : 951201874 - 989875536   Muchas graciasTemas similares: Harina de maca - harina de kiwicha - harina de quinua Harina de Camote , Harina de Platano y Harina de Yuca OFERTA DE MAIZ MORADO/SACHA INCHI/LINAZA/PANELA/NUCES DE BRASIL/JENGIBRE/CHIA/ HARINA DE CAMOTE Y HARINA DE PLATANO / KIWICHA POP Busco compradores de harina de lucuma y harina de maca o maca entera Oferta de Harina de Lucuma , Harina de Maca  , maca entera y otras harinas

----------

